# Game 79: Official Grizzles @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/13. 7:30 CT



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*








































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming​
*BENCH​*





























Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James








































PG: Jason Williams
SG: Mike Miller
SF:Shane Battier
PF: Pau Gasol
C: Lorenzen Wright​

*BENCH​*





































James Posey 
Brian Cardinal
Earl Waston
 Bonzi Wells
Dahntay Jones​

Ok...after the news that the Rockets can actually get HCA in a playoff series, hopefully the Rockets play like a HOME team possessed on showing the Rocket fans that they can be a dominant home team. 

The Grizzlies have an advantage with their depth and size (with the Gasol-'Spoon Matchup)...so we will have to figure out SOME kind of way to win without alot of size.

T-mac will need to get us some much needed scoring punch, and Yao needs to get more aggressive against Wright.

Rockets win...all because I'll be at the game, and I'm a good luck charm. :clap: 

Rockets 106
Grizzlies 98


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 79: Official Grizzlies @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/13. 7:30 CT*

have fun at the game thashark! grizzlies always give us trouble but tmac and yao are rolling so hopefully we don't panic in this one and play good basketball throughout the game.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

This is a must-win game for both teams. Hopefully, the Rox want it more.


Have fun at the game.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I wont even predict the score.

Go Rockets


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

Why Clarence Weatherspoon is in both starter and bench?

rox 92: mem 86


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

eaglewu said:


> Why Clarence Weatherspoon is in both starter and bench?
> 
> rox 92: mem 86


the first spoon is for soup, the 2nd spoon is for juice.

Start Mutombo please.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think a close gm 98 to 94 we win but barry will be a big role and of course tmac and yao
key to the gm-make open shots
key play-jvg


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Anybody other than me think that the rockets can go without defeat these last 4 games?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> Anybody other than me think that the rockets can go without defeat these last 4 games?


No, have you seen this team play at home....the rox have a better chance of loosing all 4 games than they do winning...

i've said it before..the rox would loose to the washington generals if they played them in the Toyota Center...their not a good home team..even McGrady shoots better on the road...and the team seems to be more focused on the road


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FYI, the game is on TV51 tonight.

Memphis is a scrappy team with PF's that always give us trouble. Hopefully with Swift out we should get a relatively easy W. I just want to see the role players play well again, they need to get start hitting their shots going into the playoffs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The TC has filled up some but there are still plenty of empty seats. McGrady had some beautiful feeds to Yao in the first quarter, both of them are shooting the ball well. 

The Rockets are rotating well on defense.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Memphis has two of the best role players in the league in Cardinal and Battier. 

I wouldn't mind if either demands a trade to Houston this offseason. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Memphis 26
Houston 24

End of 1st

McGrady: 8 pts, 4 reb, 2 ast
Yao: 8 pts, 4-4 FG (3 dunks)

We will need to guard Miller closely as he has a great stroke and continue to help out Weatherspoon/Padgett with Gasol.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

McGrady and Yao were both fantastic in the first quarter.

Wright's a scrappy player, but he's not big enough to cover Yao one-on-one. He gave up 20+ points to Jerome James a couple weeks back.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like Houston might pull away soon..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heheh rockets up by 10 now..40-30..with 6 min left in the 2nd Q


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice Barry with the 3..Rockets up 44-33 with about 4 min left in the second Q


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lead now cut to 8..Houston calls a short timeout 1:05 left


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Rockets up by 52-42 end of 1st Half


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 52
Memphis 42

McGrady: 14 pts, 5 reb, 5 ast, *3 PF*
Yao: 14 pts, 3 reb, 2 blk, *3 PF*

James is doing a great job hitting his open shots (3-3 3pt) and when either Wesley or James are knocking down treys we are tough to beat.

Yao had a couple nice power moves against Wright but one thing to note is how well McGrady and Barry got him the ball in the second quarter. Wright is very capable of fronting Yao but when we make sharp, efficient passes Yao really doesn't have a problem scoring against the smaller centers that try to front him.

McGrady was great throughout the first half... he was penetrating and dishing as well as playing aggressive defense.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

The Grizzlies looked like they didn't give a **** the whole second quarter.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

5 more ast and 5 more reb for Tmac and he's got a triple double.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

real sloppy start for the rockets in the second half..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Our second unit was as out-of-sync as I've ever seen. Posey and Swift are obviously rusty, and Earl Watson has been terrible for several games in a row. Bonzi's not doing anything special, leaving Brian Cardinal as the main player. Not good.

And don't ask me why Fratello puts all those guys on the court at the same time. That's the only thing I question by him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ooh back to back blocks by McGrady and Yao.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice sura with the layup now rockets lead 60-46... with 6:47 left in the 3rd Q


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

3 consecutive fast break layups for Houston.

Yao playing great defense in the post guarding Pau; he's hesitant to come out on Wright with Wright's clear quickness advantage but as long as he has his hands up...

Mike Miller continues to hit his shots. RYAN BOWEN needs to sub in.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

15-2 run by Memphis thanks to bad coaching from JVG. Bowen should be in the game guarding Miller.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, another horrible miss from Weatherspoon. My goodness.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow here comes the comeback lead down to 3 now..


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we go up 14... i turn it off to go back to studying... come back a few mins later and we're up only by 4. what the hell, cant we just close teams out?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW THAT'S NOT A SELF PASS!! PLEASE!! THe WHOLE WORLD SAW THAT!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

20-6 run from Memphis.

Mike frikin Miller and Weatherspoon are killing us.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow i thought this game was over already but nevermind...terrible D and sloppy passes and shots...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It just doesn't make any sense to have Mike Miller kill us while Bowen is sitting on the bench and we have a pretty ineffective 6'1 David Wesley on the floor. WHERE IS THE LOGIC.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Memphis is clearly outhustling us but it shouldn't matter as long as we let Yao isolate against Gasol/Wright. 

Barry's pull up treys are no good anymore. He hasn't made one in 3 weeks. 

Wow, Sura with a big three!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Worrell just mentioned the 15 pounds Yao lost over the season (because of the numerous flu's). First time I've heard any official word on that.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sweet Ming gets both Ft rockets lead 77-71


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

hahaha posey gets his 5th foul..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao is having a field day against Gasol. What a horrible man on man defender.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mike Miller isn't missing. He just isn't.

What a finish by TMac!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ouch miller with the 3//


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 87
Memphis 84

2:58 4th quarter

We have to go to Yao down the stretch.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This crowd is horrible. All I hear is the PR announcer.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes ming gets the layup and the ft


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao with 28 points. He has been spoon fed by McGrady all night long... this is one of those rare nights when he has been assisted with most of his FG's.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes I was thinking the same thing. What is wrong with Houston fans? We should be ashamed of ourselves... they dont' care, they sit there quiet.. maybe its cause we're the fattest city and they're just lazy.

But t-mac has shown that he can really find Yao. he's finding Yao everywhere. amazing. if they can do that in the playoffs its unstoppable


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

out of this timeout fratello will make sure his team doesnt leave yao open anymore. this is where role playesr have to step up and make shots


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

what did I tell you. mike james did just that, hit a big 3.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

James for 3 its good


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mike James with a huge three! He's finally hitting those open treys.

That should do it. Crowd is lulling the players to sleep.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

yao shooting 62.5%


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lead up to 8 now..


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Mike James with a huge three!
> 
> That should do it. Crowd is lulling the players to sleep.


Did you see people walking out and leaving when it was like a 1pt game with a minute left? What is wrong with people??


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Finally Bowen checks into the game and forces Miller to drive to the basket. This game wouldn't have been close if Bowen was on Miller in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

hahaha the foul allows for the big mac to be served.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I told you, we're the fattest city, the crowd goes crazy for Big Macs but doesnt give a crap about the game.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

gg rockets win


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Did you see people walking out and leaving when it was like a 1pt game with a minute left? What is wrong with people??


 The loudest cheer of night came when they got their free Big Mac's. I mean cmon, that's pathetic.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> I told you, we're the fattest city, the crowd goes crazy for Big Macs but doesnt give a crap about the game.


 Frustrating thing is that we are capable of being loud, Texans have the loudest stadium in the NFL and the Summit was rocking during the 90's. It's sad when Sportsradio has to plead with the fans to go to the games and make some noise every time the playoffs are brought up.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Attention Guests that are viewing this thread

Please take the time to register and provide us your opinions. We are all about having the safe, mature enviroment where you can post from work and home about your favorite team(s).

Here is the link to get your free account 

you sign up, you will receive an e-mail to activate your account. It's a quick, 2 minute process. *If you do not receive an activation e-mail, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.*

We look forward to hearing your opinions.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Frustrating thing is that we are capable of being loud, Texans have the loudest stadium in the NFL and the Summit was rocking during the 90's.


Its the Toyota Center as well. That place has stupid things like lounges everywhere, dine-in restaurants during the game, the "Lexus Lounge". You see people hanging out in gift shops and restaurants instead of watching the game. What do you go to a basketball game for? All the real fans are up in the upper deck, the lower deck is rich white-collar people who probably couldn't tell you what conference the rockets are in. And its pretty wide in the TC so the acoustics are poor.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Did you see people walking out and leaving when it was like a 1pt game with a minute left? What is wrong with people??


Theshark316 is in Toyota center for this game,u gotta ask him about this when he is back:wink:

Is 37 pts the career-high of Mike Miller?this guys was insane tonite,geez


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Its the Toyota Center as well. That place has stupid things like lounges everywhere, dine-in restaurants during the game, the "Lexus Lounge". You see people hanging out in gift shops and restaurants instead of watching the game. What do you go to a basketball game for? All the real fans are up in the upper deck, the lower deck is rich white-collar people who probably couldn't tell you what conference the rockets are in. And its pretty wide in the TC so the acoustics are poor.


 Yeah, the corporate sponsors take the biggest blame. Having an arena downtown in the 4th largest city has it's drawbacks, but the United Center (Chicago) is extremely loud. We have too many fairweather fans IMO. Until the Rockets start winning in the playoffs the bandwagon fans who are capable of making noise will stay at home while the executives shoot pool and play pinball during the game.

And the acoustics in the TC are great. We have the largest lower bowl in the league!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Could anyone tell what happened on that no-call with Gasol? I'm checking out the replays and I don't hear any contact (but I can hear crickets chirping) but it sure does look like Yao went across his arms. There are 2 refs staring right at the play so I'm not sure...


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

ThaShark316 is doing well with his Game Thread. I think I have to retire from creating one. :biggrin: 

Good game by our two young stars. See what happen when our star players got majority of the shots. It's a win for Rockets. The role players should from now on know their roles. Wide open shots, yes but contested shots, no. 

It also disturbing to see Rockets lost their lead when Yao was on the bench. This should not happen. Someone need step up when one of our main player is on the bench.

Overall, this is not a dominating game by Rockets as I expected. However, this game shows us our star players have already step up their game. The last few games, it had been our star players that carried the team on their back. It also shows the shots of the role players are slowing returning. *A GOOD SIGN FOR THE PLAYOFF.*:clap:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

tone wone said:


> No, have you seen this team play at home....the rox have a better chance of loosing all 4 games than they do winning...
> 
> i've said it before..the rox would loose to the washington generals if they played them in the Toyota Center...their not a good home team..even McGrady shoots better on the road...and the team seems to be more focused on the road



They won tonight.. their next game is on saturday so they will be well rested(thank god cuz it will be really difficult to beat the nuggets) if we beat the nuggets than i am positive we can win the next two games vs the clippers who are going nowhere and seatle who we can beat no problem.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The loudest cheer of night came when they got their free Big Mac's. I mean cmon, that's pathetic.



:laugh: Big Macs are disguisting. 


The Toyota center is 10x louder at Comet games than Rockets.

FACT: 7,000 Comet fans > 18,000 Rocket fans. :yes:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Sura:i am jealous 























Where is Spoon's neck?????


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Press row view*

There seems to be something different about *Yao Ming* lately. He seems more determined, more certain. The Grizzlies noticed it. He had not done this to them this season, scoring 28 points on 10-of-16 shooting. But in the last six games, since the game he missed with a bruised calf, Yao has averaged 20.2 points, 9.8 rebounds and made 57.5 percent of his shots. More than the numbers, he has seemed to expect to produce and excel.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> *Press row view*
> 
> There seems to be something different about *Yao Ming* lately. He seems more determined, more certain. The Grizzlies noticed it. He had not done this to them this season, scoring 28 points on 10-of-16 shooting. But in the last six games, since the game he missed with a bruised calf, Yao has averaged 20.2 points, 9.8 rebounds and made 57.5 percent of his shots. More than the numbers, he has seemed to expect to produce and excel.


the greatest thing is Yao hasn't gone down by the end of regular games as he did in the last two seasons.Seems his stamina improved a lot(maybe it's partly cuz he got some rest during last summer).

and Yao averaged about only 10 pts against Grizzles this season(before this game)but got 28 pts in this game.looks he finally found a way to handle them. (i didn't watch the game so dunno the details).


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

double post(plz delete this,mod)


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What's up with David Wesley? I always thought he was a pretty good defender. I didn't see this game, so someone tell me -- how did that nobody get 37 points?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> What's up with David Wesley? I always thought he was a pretty good defender. I didn't see this game, so someone tell me -- how did that nobody get 37 points?



nobody? I seriously doubt Mike Miller is a nobody.

Wesley can't guard Miller...thats obvious (Miller is 6-8 playing SG), and besides, he made contested shots,off-balanced shots...u name it, he made it.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> :laugh: Big Macs are disguisting.
> 
> 
> The Toyota center is 10x louder at Comet games than Rockets.
> ...



Agreed


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

If you want to hear some rabid basketball fans at the Toyota Center, don't miss one of the Comets vs. Sparks games. It can be defining at times. Now LA has not only Lisa Leslie for us to cheer against, along with Mabika, they also have Chamiqua Holdsclaw. Their choice of Henry Bibby as the new head coach is going to bring enough drama of it's own.

The Comets won't play them here until late July, but LA is also the season's closing game, and that should be most interesting.

It gets really load in the gym during those games.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> If you want to hear some rabid basketball fans at the Toyota Center, don't miss one of the Comets vs. Sparks games. It can be defining at times. Now LA has not only Lisa Leslie for us to cheer against, along with Mabika, they also have Chamiqua Holdsclaw. Their choice of Henry Bibby as the new head coach is going to bring enough drama of it's own.
> 
> The Comets won't play them here until late July, but LA is also the season's closing game, and that should be most interesting.
> 
> It gets really load in the gym during those games.



i CAN'T WAIT


----------

